# some of my other Animals



## Dj. Quik (Oct 2, 2013)

our two rats




these are the first two eggs i ever hatched, just a few weeks ago.




































and much more


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 2, 2013)

I really like the darker rat's markings. You took some great pictures of your critters.


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2013)

Ditto on the rats coloring. I also love the color of the two lizards you hatched. You have quite a nice reptile collection.


----------



## Dj. Quik (Oct 2, 2013)

Jacqui! i know you from another forum.
thank you guys. i love that rat. 
and i have a lot more reptiles lol just not great pictures of them


----------

